# OutdoorsWomen free seminars



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Just a heads up to our dedicated woman sporting crew here on NoDak Outdoors.com.

Gander Mountain is releasing a new line of womens hunting and fishing apparel. And in conjunction with it will also be hosting free in-store seminars on various related sporting topics. As I understand it there will be some incentives offered as well, there is a flier out so look for it.

So if finding good fitting top quality outdoors gear with the Outdoors woman in mind has been a difficult prospect, you may wish to check out these events and the Outdoors woman line.


----------

